# toro's history



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sscottsman's airens snowblower history got me thinking about my favorite snowblowr, toro and the history of the company so here's something to read
http://www.thetorocompany.com/companyinfo/history_brochure_08012011.pdf


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Cool! thanks..
So far our "snowblower hobby" only has hobby/history webpages for two snowblower makes:

Petes Gilson page:
The Gilson SNOW BLOWER Shop, where the Gilson Snowblower Legacy Lives

and my Ariens page:
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

I keep waiting for someone to jump in and start researching another line! 
im sure it will happen eventually..

Looks like Toro has an interesting history!
and it looks like they can claim the very first "walk behind" consumer snowblower,
their "Snow Hound" of 1952.

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the snowboy snowblower was introduced in 1951. the first toro two stage snowblower was introduced in 1971. snowhounds in 1952, it seems snowhounds came in sizes of 17, 20, and 25 inch models


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Interesting read. Thanks for finding and sharing it. When you going to add one of those Snow Hounds to your list?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

bwdbrn1 said:


> Interesting read. Thanks for finding and sharing it. When you going to add one of those Snow Hounds to your list?


 i've been thinking about getting a snow hound for the last couple of years but all the ones close by are incomplete, missing parts and those that i find are complete are an hour or more away. next spring i'm going to make more room in the garage and that should give me some room so if i get a snow hound it can fit in the garage


----------

